# cart,carraige



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

apart from my 2 wheeler with low entry and springs, i would probably love a gorgeous london trolley, or a reading wagon, but wouldnt touch a governess cart or a sulky with a bargepole.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

lillie said:


> apart from my 2 wheeler with low entry and springs, i would probably love a gorgeous london trolley, or a reading wagon, but wouldnt touch a governess cart or a sulky with a bargepole.


what about a new bicycle lillie lol


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I want a Cinderella pumpkin carriage! 

http://www.buggy.com/Images/2010front.jpg

Actually, I'd really just like a nice Meadowbrook. I can't think of anything I wouldn't want because I love to browse carriage sites and I haven't seen anything yet I don't like.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

3neighs said:


> I want a Cinderella pumpkin carriage!
> 
> http://www.buggy.com/Images/2010front.jpg
> 
> Actually, I'd really just like a nice Meadowbrook. I can't think of anything I wouldn't want because I love to browse carriage sites and I haven't seen anything yet I don't like.


looked at the pic 3 neighs imagine how many new friends you,d have when their weddings were coming up


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Actually I have the carriage I would want!  My Pacific Carriage Dartmoor, as it's perfect for what I do 

But if I were to be impractical, something fancy and pretty... maybe like this
Colonial Carriage Works - Catalog: Skeleton Boot Victoria

Or a stagecoach


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

This:









Then I could take my whole family out on tour, and it looks well sturdy enough to handle a well groomed trail.


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

where is it please?


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

sorry, that was my computer going slow; as i hit "post reply" it magically appeared on what was a blank screen. i really like it; i'd have that too!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Masatisan (hope I spelled that right) that is beautiful! I'd love to have it, too!  I'd prefer burgandy or blue to the green, but I"ll take it anyway!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

masatisan said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes thats a beauty how much do they sell for


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

it's got a lovely old fashioned look to it that really appeals doesnt it. a lot of the newer ones being made just dont have the charecter.


----------

